# No SF recurves?



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey guys I am a big fan of the Sebastian Flute Archery products but I was wondering, how come not a single world class shooter used a SF bow? I see just about every other brand bow on the field except SF. Do their bows just not compare to all the others or something? I wouldn't think that because their bows are just as good as a Hoyt or W&W in my opinion. So how come no world class shooters use them? 
Also, one more question. On Lancaster, all of the SF products have the W&W logo in the name. Why is that? According to the SF website they are not part of Win&Win. Plus, W&W is a Korean company and SF is French. So whats with the W&W logo in SF product names?


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Why WW on SF...I think WW makes some of the SF products.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

SF is the lower priced line for W-W.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

SF is WW's low-end line. However, even SF doesn't shoot SF...


----------



## myrocks2 (Oct 8, 2011)

W&W manufactures all SF products, hence the logo. SF only has two high level risers - the SF Ultimate Carbon Riser and SF Elite + Riser. I don't have experience with either, but the SF Ultimate Carbon riser is remarkably similar to the Inno CXT, and judging based on prices of the two it would seem that the CXT is of higher quality. This by no means the SF Ultimate Carbon riser is bad, it's just that the Inno CXT is probably better. And with the release of the Inno Max, the SF Ultimate Carbon design is now considered outdated. As for the Elite + Riser, I'm led to believe that the solid riser design isn't that popular among world class shooters, which is why you also don't see risers of similar designs like the W&W RCX or the Kaya K7 riser being used either. Same goes with the limbs - although the Elite + and SF Ultimate limbs are awesome, they still aren't quite as good as W&W Ex Primes or Hoyt F7s. I love SF (proud owner of a SF Forged+), but I think the reason we don't see them being used is simply because there are better options available.


----------



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

myrocks2 said:


> W&W manufactures all SF products, hence the logo. SF only has two high level risers - the SF Ultimate Carbon Riser and SF Elite + Riser. I don't have experience with either, but the SF Ultimate Carbon riser is remarkably similar to the Inno CXT, and judging based on prices of the two it would seem that the CXT is of higher quality. This by no means the SF Ultimate Carbon riser is bad, it's just that the Inno CXT is probably better. And with the release of the Inno Max, the SF Ultimate Carbon design is now considered outdated. As for the Elite + Riser, I'm led to believe that the solid riser design isn't that popular among world class shooters, which is why you also don't see risers of similar designs like the W&W RCX or the Kaya K7 riser being used either. Same goes with the limbs - although the Elite + and SF Ultimate limbs are awesome, they still aren't quite as good as W&W Ex Primes or Hoyt F7s. I love SF (proud owner of a SF Forged+), but I think the reason we don't see them being used is simply because there are better options available.


Hi, You won't find a better intermediate Riser or Limbs than SF for the price. A lot of people that shoot 20-24# Olympic
bows cannot buy high priced limbs as the are not available in that low poundage. Also a lot of the olympic archers do
not buy their equipment as it is given to them. Win & Win manufactures the SF Products. You will find a lot of the younger and
Senior Citizen archers using SF equipment. I am 75 and can only shoot 24# and do very well in my indoor league a 18M and
I shoot 4 times a week. Love my SF Forged Plus riser and Wood/Carbon Limbs
Norman


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Norman2 said:


> Hi, You won't find a better intermediate Riser or Limbs than SF for the price. A lot of people that shoot 20-24# Olympic
> bows cannot buy high priced limbs as the are not available in that low poundage. Also a lot of the olympic archers do
> not buy their equipment as it is given to them. Win & Win manufactures the SF Products. You will find a lot of the younger and
> Senior Citizen archers using SF equipment. I am 75 and can only shoot 24# and do very well in my indoor league a 18M and
> ...


They are a great bang for the buck, especially the Forged Plus. I am able to shoot 1200+ scores with mine. The only problem I have is you cannot tighten the limb bolts all the way in otherwise some limbs wont even fit in the pocket! But otherwise I am more than happy with my Forged, I will however most like be upgrading to an Inno this fall.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Ya like I said I'm a fan of their products so they are nice no doubt but I was curious about w&w in their logo because it was my understanding that they were a different company, but I guess not.


----------



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

hoytshooter15 said:


> Ya like I said I'm a fan of their products so they are nice no doubt but I was curious about w&w in their logo because it was my understanding that they were a different company, but I guess not.


Hi hoytshooter 15, It is not the same company. Sebastian Flute contracts out to Win&Win the manufacturing of his products. Just a
profitable business deal good for both parties. It is good to have the Win&Win logo as it makes the product more desirable based
on Win&Win's quality. Regards

Norman


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

>--gt--> said:


> SF is WW's low-end line. However, even SF doesn't shoot SF...


I think the last time I saw him shoot it was with an Eolla:shade:


----------



## Ranger 50 (Mar 2, 2012)

It's good intermediate gear. I've got the Premium riser and the Premium Carbon limbs. I've been shooting for a year and a half and they serve me well. In a year I'll upgrade both. Right now I am not out shooting my equipment.


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

it says W&W on my SF Forged +. I think its a great starter bow for an Olympic style recurve. I'm sure world class shooters don't shoot them because they're not "world class"


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

x-hunta said:


> The only problem I have is you cannot tighten the limb bolts all the way in otherwise some limbs wont even fit in the pocket!


SF limbs or other brands?


----------



## Mika Savola (Sep 2, 2008)

I sold my Nexus and bought SF forged plus riser. It's lighter and it shoots great with my Hoyt G3 limbs. Still haven't found what's the intermediate or downgrade part in that...


----------



## fluke (Aug 12, 2012)

no riser but lee seungyun did rock sf stabilizers in antalya.

i honestly believe that the only thing "intermediate" about the forged plus is the price. then again, as an owner, i am a little bit biased


----------



## Clarsach (Aug 18, 2012)

What everyone else said. 

While I accept that the Forged + is technically considered an intermediate level bow, I think that until you really reach a very high level of shooting skill it is more than enough for most people. I think the average archer isn't going to exceed shootability of the Forged +. 

As another biased owner of a Forged + I can say that I can imagine myself using this riser for many, many years. It's a great riser for a great price. 

On line I often see the Forged + listed or referred to as a "Win & Win Sebastian Flute Forged Plus". 

What ever logo is on it or what ever people call it, it is still a great first Olympic style ILF riser, and still more bow than most beginning and intermediate archers will need for a very, very long time.


----------



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

Clarsach said:


> What everyone else said.
> 
> While I accept that the Forged + is technically considered an intermediate level bow, I think that until you really reach a very high level of shooting skill it is more than enough for most people. I think the average archer isn't going to exceed shootability of the Forged +.
> 
> ...


Hi, You are absolutely right. When I went to purchase my Forged plus I looked at the Winex which was 230.00 more, I could not
find any difference in the quality and hardware on the riser and the forged plus was much more pleasing to the eye. I am extremely
happy with mine. Regards
Norman


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I don't think SF is even based in France, the product definitely doesn't move through that country at any point in the selling process. It's just a W&W sub-brand which allows them to sell good product at a pricepoint that wouldn't make their premium stuff look overpriced.

-Grant


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

What about the SF elite + riser and limbs? I almost bought those but got a Hoyt Formula Excel pro instead. Is the Elite any better than the forged? Also, quick question, I need a new plunger and I'm looking at the SF (Of coarse) Elite click cushion plunger. Is that any good and will it last me a year or two?


----------



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

hoytshooter15 said:


> What about the SF elite + riser and limbs? I almost bought those but got a Hoyt Formula Excel pro instead. Is the Elite any better than the forged? Also, quick question, I need a new plunger and I'm looking at the SF (Of coarse) Elite click cushion plunger. Is that any good and will it last me a year or two?


Hi Hoytshooter15, The SF ELite Plus riser is the same as the forged plus but it is made out of Carbon and about 200.00 more. It is a very good riser but I don't like risers made of carbon. The SF Elite carbon foam limbs are my next upgrade from premium wood/carbons, Also more expensive and hard to get. Regards
Norman


----------



## fluke (Aug 12, 2012)

i don't think sf is a sub brand of w&w. i think sebastian flute is simply putting w&w in charge of the manufacturing of his risers (or even rebrands less known or older w&w like the inno cxt or rcx). sfarchery gets w&w reputation as a bowmaker and w&w some extra cash as supplier. a win-win situation (pun intended). and i don't think they work exclusively with w&w either. anyone noticed their bags look awfully similar to legend or the latest soma/fivics?

this 









and these









or have a look at the sf premium bag









and the soma s1600









bottom line, sf is a company who sells archery equipement, not a manufacturer. (and i doubt legend and soma makes those bags either. they probably all buy from the same third party factory)


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Ya that's what I was thinking. I knew they were a separate company judging by their website but I also knew that W&W was producing for them.


----------

